# mehrmals die selbe UID in /etc/passwd



## DeluXe (31. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe schon länger das Problem, das ständig die selben UID's vergeben werden.
Kann man diese in der /etc/passwd einfach nach belieben ändern? Ich bezweifel es mal. 

Was kann man nun machen, damit man wieder per Yast die User verwalten kann?



Vielen Dank schonmal
mfg - del


----------



## JohannesR (31. Oktober 2005)

Man kann, wie fast alle Config-Files auf einem Linux-System, auch die /etc/passwd editieren - am besten mit vipw. Wenn Yast UIDs mehrfach vergibt, liegt das meist an einem fehlerhaften Eintrag in der /etc/passwd. Aber, wie erwähnt, du kannst es auch einfach von Hand machen.


----------



## DeluXe (31. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

also wird in der /etc/passwd festgelegt, welche UID der User "x" hat?
Demzufolge müsste man also die /etc/shadow widerrum der editierten /etc/passwd anpassen, oder?


mfg - del


----------



## JohannesR (3. November 2005)

Jawollja


----------

